# Jarvis 9mm P99 threaded barrel for sale



## redemuth (Jun 22, 2007)

Like new Jarvis threaded barrel for P99 9mm. Less than 100 rounds through this barrel. Shiny with no wear; like new. Threading is American 9mm standard or 1/2-28 The price for this difficult to find barrel is $190. Questions or comments are welcome.


----------



## Guevera (Jun 19, 2007)

What is the thread pitch on that barrel?


----------



## redemuth (Jun 22, 2007)

*Jarvis threaded barrel*

The threading is American 9mm standard or, in other words, 1/2-28.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## 2001 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm interested in this. Is it still for sale.


----------



## walther (Dec 10, 2007)

*Europe Interested*

*Do you still want to sell the Jarvis 9mm P99 threaded barrel ? I'm really interested. How much for postage to Malta Europe ?

I already had one but it was damaged by a squib.*


----------



## 2001 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Got one from Jarvis*

Ordered from Jarvis and I just got it in. I can't wait to try it out.


----------

